# Last Up-Date, Quenn & Gina Pups 7 Weeks Old



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*~ THE GIRLS ~*

*Green Girl*




































 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pink Girl*




































 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Purple Girl*




































 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*~ THE BOYS ~*

*Black Boy*




































 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blue Boy




























 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Red Boy*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well, I like purple and blue the best! Look at the ears going up already! Sweethearts all of them!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok i am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with their sweet faces!!!!

When should I be there for Purple Girl? I think she may need to come to GA!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PURPLE GIRL IS WINNING! 

Not sure what, but there always has to be a winner, right


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

its that EAR!!!! I love that EAR!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

and as cute as this is, 








it makes my arms and legs cry in pain just looking at those tiny razors!!!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Pink girl and black boy for me, please! Too cute!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

pink girl is my favorite~


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You find homes for them all already? They are ADORABLE, and yes, Purple girl is awesome, but the first.. Green, would prob be my fave!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Andrew, I'd like to blame you...I mean...thank you for me not getting anything done this morning. I've been watching these videos...lol.

I want black and red boys. I love how they were just so underfoot while you were trying to film them. I want a co-dependent dog. :laugh: It's probably why I favor the males. If you could please tell black boy not to grow up until I'm ready for another dog, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ithink blue boy would LOVE Oklahoma. Lol very sweet. I just found out the female in gunna be getting my pup from is due March 3.the count down begins.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> You find homes for them all already? They are ADORABLE


Thanks all, I'm really happy with the pups, they all have good anatomy with friendly and out-going temperament......plenty of personality to boot. 
We still have a couple available.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jagenstadt said:


> We still have a couple available.


Ahhhh, you're killing me here.

[mutters to self] I do not need a new puppy yet. I do not need a new puppy yet.[/mutters to self]


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

GAHHHHH they're so fricken adorable :wub: :wub:

Well, if you're still breeding in 7 years or so...lol


----------

